# برنامج لتصميم شبكة التغذية برسوم ثري دي



## م. رياض النجار (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا برنامج لتصميم شبكة التغذية مع رسوم ثلاثية الأبعاد, أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم​


----------



## hamadalx (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله أخى العزيز ... كل يوم لديك أكثر من مشاركة جيدة...... بارك الله فيك ..... ونتمنى أن تستمر بذلك الحماس .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير
برنامج مميز فعلا


----------



## mech_mahmoud (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
برنامج رااااائع


----------



## creative eng (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هلا والله بالشباب, شكرا لكم على الدخول​


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور
يا صياد يا ماهر
كل يوم تتحفنا بصيد ثمين سمين


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elomda_5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## elctrk2000 (20 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

elctrk2000 قال:


>


 

welcome​


----------



## م. بشار علي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## الانجينيير (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم زد له وبارك واحسن اليه*

اللهم زد له وبارك واحسن اليه


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك والله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك والله خيرا*​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الانجينيير قال:


> اللهم زد له وبارك واحسن اليه


 
اللهم آمين 
لي ولكم
ولسائر المؤمنين


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 يناير 2011)

مستريورك قال:


> *جزاك والله خيرا*​


 
وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## samy magdy (8 يناير 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل*​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2013)

هندسة البرنامج يحتاج باس ويرد


----------



## romah (27 يناير 2013)

عندي النورتن اوضح بان الملف غير أمن ويقوم بحذفه


----------



## عمران احمد (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
جارى التحميل و التجربه


----------



## حمدي النمر (30 يناير 2013)

*شكرا اخي المهندس احمد على الملف ومايحتويه من معلومات مفيدة وبارك الله مسعاك*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## memo214 (31 يناير 2013)

جامد اوووى اوووى


----------



## memo214 (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا ّّّّ


----------



## hikal007 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## amjadt (5 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## هشام فياض (5 فبراير 2014)

الله يجازيك كل خير و يدخلك الجنة انت ومن تحب اللهم أمين


----------



## amrhawash (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## raouf nammour (5 فبراير 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا برنامج لتصميم شبكة التغذية مع رسوم ثلاثية الأبعاد, أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم​



very good job


----------



## علاء نادر (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا" اخي الكريم يمكن ان تحدد لنا كيف يمكن حساب حجم الخزان الارضي والعلوي والمرجع الذي نعتمد عليه


----------



## حاتم الاسد (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.amoudi (5 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك وبعنف


----------



## esmail rashad (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ميراكو كاريير (6 فبراير 2014)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## ميراكو كاريير (6 فبراير 2014)

برنامج رائع


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## علاء عسكر (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salheih (6 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## AHMADBHIT (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر النجار (6 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------

